# Raccordement Apple Tv en hdmi-dvi



## herve.cuvillier (13 Novembre 2010)

Impossible de lire sur ma télé ma apple tv qui est raccordé avec un cordon hdmi-dvi. Ce même cordon je l'utilise pour le cube canal+, et cela fonctionne très bien. Sur une autre télé qui a une entrée HDMI cela fonctionne.


----------

